# 95 Maxima flashing brake and battery light, power steering went



## Oreland (Mar 24, 2005)

Driving home tonight in the rain my battery and brake warning lights began to flash and then about a minute later my power steering went on me (although the wipers, headlights, radio, etc still worked). I admit I don't know much about cars. I checked the damn owners manual but it doesn't tell you what it means if both those warning lights are flashing at the same time. I checked my power steering fluid which is fine. I am wondering if anyone might have some idea what the problem might be before I take it to a mechanic. Thanks.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Oreland said:


> Driving home tonight in the rain my battery and brake warning lights began to flash and then about a minute later my power steering went on me (although the wipers, headlights, radio, etc still worked). I admit I don't know much about cars. I checked the damn owners manual but it doesn't tell you what it means if both those warning lights are flashing at the same time. I checked my power steering fluid which is fine. I am wondering if anyone might have some idea what the problem might be before I take it to a mechanic. Thanks.


Don't know much about the engines in your car, but generally, what could have happened is that the serpentine belt broke. Did you check if it's still there?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the power steering belt is separate from the serpentine belt that runs the alternator and A/C compressor, but it's very likely that both belts have broken. that's my first guess at the problem, and I bet you a cheeseburger that's the case.


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

for whatever reason unknown to mankind... the way Nissan designs their electrical systems.. ANY time the alternator (battery) warning light comes on, the BRAKE warning light comes on with it. this is cos of the bulb check relay. it's SUPPOSED to be a good thing, to let you know the warning lights work. they just didn't think it through completely.

so yeah... don't be confused when the BRAKE light comes on with the charge indicator light.


----------

